# poptop(pptpd), ppp /dev/pts not found

## m0sia

Yesterday i installed pptpd daemon,freeradius and postgress database(for AAA). All worked fine. Today i tried to connect to pptpd with windows client and got this logs:

```

pppd[11352]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/radius.so loaded.

pppd[11352]: RADIUS plugin initialized.

pppd[11352]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

pptpd[11352]: CTRL (PPPD Launcher): program binary = /usr/sbin/pppd

pptpd[11352]: CTRL (PPPD Launcher): local address = 192.169.1.1

pptpd[11352]: CTRL (PPPD Launcher): remote address = 192.169.1.1

pptpd[11351]: CTRL: I wrote 32 bytes to the client.

pptpd[11351]: CTRL: Sent packet to client

pppd[11352]: using channel 62

pptpd[11351]: CTRL: Received PPTP Control Message (type: 15)

pptpd[11351]: CTRL: Got a SET LINK INFO packet with standard ACCMs

pppd[11352]: Using interface ppp0

pppd[11352]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/4

pptpd[11351]: CTRL: Received PPTP Control Message (type: 12)

pptpd[11351]: CTRL: Made a CALL DISCONNECT RPLY packet

pptpd[11351]: CTRL: Received CALL CLR request (closing call)

pppd[11352]: Modem hangup

pppd[11352]: Failed to open /dev/pts/4: No such file or directory

pppd[11352]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

```

After restart all works fine. I think it was because of the udev. I installed newer version(i used old version from gentoo 2005.0) and i hope now it will work flowless.

kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11(with mppc-mppe), ppp-2.4.3(with radius and mppc-mppe), poptop-1.2.3-r1

```

#mount | grep "on /dev"

none on /dev type ramfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

```

----------

